# Interesting video comparing Diffusers and absorbers



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just found this video that compares a few of the different types and I found it interesting as to which I actually liked.

I have run absorber before and diffusers but never actually compared them like they do on the video... I found that after listening I actually prefered the Diffusers much more than the absorbers.

What do you like, and why?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

There is no real preference across the board. It's somewhat position dependent. Also one needs to take into account what potential frequency range a problem is occurring in a particular position to know if diffusion will be operating in that range or not.


----------

